
Incognito Node: Earn crypto in your sleep - TbobbyZ
https://incognito.org/
======
dual_basis
Absolute nonsense.

If someone could make this device and run it cost effectively, what incentive
do they have to sell it? Last I checked, the only place to make money on
crypto was certain areas in China with very low electricity costs.

~~~
Feeble
They say that it is not mining, but rather doing transactions on something
called Incognito network? Or maybe I am misunderstanding it.

It does seem really sketchy though, they are all over the place. They say they
use Proof of Stake, but BTC is not PoS. And not sure how that ties into this
little gem: "Node earns Incognito’s native coin, Privacy (PRV)" =)

~~~
gus_massa
I guess you _may_ earn some transaction fees (it's not clear what %) but you
always(?) earn their crypto currency PRV. You _may_ exchange PRV for other
coins in their exchange. It's not listed in coinmarketcap (perhaps because the
net is not even active) so it's difficult to know the price. I'm pessimistic,
so I'd probably use approximately $0, but sometimes the word is irrational.

------
boogaav
Hey guys, I am also quite skeptic person, but you judge a product based on an
advertisement.

Ads are something for easier understanding. I went trough wp, it says that is
someone use their sidechain for private BTC or ETH transaction validator will
receive a transaction fee in the same currency.

And regarding ROI, here you are right, it's impossible to evaluate how much
you can earn with this node until the token is on open market.

The same was with BTC, the same was with ETH and so on. You never know which
project will be next one ;)

------
HipGeeks
[https://decrypt.co/9688/incognito-node-earn-bitcoin-while-
yo...](https://decrypt.co/9688/incognito-node-earn-bitcoin-while-you-sleep)

